# PC blockiert netzwerk



## luke5 (9. November 2005)

Guten Abend

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Bei mir zu Hause sind 2 PC's und ein Laptop in einem Netzwerk, die auf einen Router zugreiffen... so weit so gut... nun ist es aber seit kurzer Zeit so, dass wenn der eine Computer an ist hat man auf keinem der drei zugriff aufs Internet! 

Sobald der Computer vom Netzwerk weg ist (ausgeschaltet) geht das Internet auf den anderen beiden prima...

Das das ein Virus sein könnte glaube ich kaum da ich erst letzte Woche das Windows XP neu installiert habe (Festplatte formatiert)!

Ich hoffe nun, dass ich hier im richtigen Forum bin sonst bitte melden!

Ich danke euch schon im Vorraus für eure Antworten!

Grüsse luke5


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. November 2005)

Liegt vielleicht ein Defekt am Router vor? Hast du schon einmal die Anschlüsse am Router getauscht?
Steht evt. etwas in der Log-Datei des Routers, falls verfügbar?


----------



## luke5 (9. November 2005)

Ich hab da nicht so den Durchblick.. Aber oft hat es auch geholfen wenn ich den router aus und ein geschaltet habe. Hilf diesmal aber nichts. das einzige was hilft ist wenn entweder der Computer aus ist oder einfach nicht am Hub angeschlossen ist...


----------



## ava99 (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

nehme an auf diesem Pc läuft Windows, ist die netzwerkekarte richtig eingestellt, so daß er die IP automatisch kommt und ist der Dhcp Server auf diesem PC aus ?

Grüße
Ava99


----------



## cflachmann (14. April 2007)

Hallo - ich habe gerade genau das gleiche Problem mit einem neuen XP-Rechner in unserem Heimnetz. Wenn der an ist, haben die anderen keinen Zugrif mehr aufs Internet. LAN intern funktioniert noch alles. 

Der neue Rechner hat seine IP-Adresse vom DHCP Server des Routers erhalten und auch die Router IP als Standardgateway.

Leider gabs hier keine Antwort und ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter. 

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

